# First time is a charm



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

After putting down my rifle and archery hunting for deer the past 5 years I decided this year I wanted to try something new. Archery has been fun but Ive never tried Muzzleloader hunting, never even fired a Muzzleloader before. Had a friend with an extra gun who invited me to join him and shoot his gun to see if It was for me. I must say I quite enjoyed myself. I only had opening day to hunt as I had been in the Uintah's the week before Ptarmigan hunting and work had set up to be a very busy weekend. I passed on a small spike opening morning hoping I could find something a little better but I knew if I hadnt found a nicer buck by about noon I was just going to fill my tag so I could get home. Never was able to put eyes on a nice buck but about 2pm I did locate a bachelor herd of 8 small bucks. They Were feeding out on an open sage brush flat. If I was going to get within a comfortable shooting range for me I was going to have to put on a nice stalk with verly little to no real cover. I was able to knee and belly crawl through the sage brush for maybe 400 yds. The deer were in a slight depression from the approach I chose and as I started to close the difference all I could see where heads. I had to keep trying to get closer to open up a body shot. I worked my way to within about 40yds before a good shot finally became available. I had a little 2 point bedded down and I had a good open shot at him broad side as he bedded. I took careful aim through the open sights and anchored the buck right where he lay. The rest of the bucks were totally caught off guard and couldnt figure out where the shot had come or where to run until I stood up. Although the antlers arent much to brag about the stalk made this hunt extremely enjoyable for me. I think I may have to look at purchasing myself a muzzleloader so I can do that again...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice little buckie. And nice story too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job, and a VERY nice buck!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This year was my first year with a muzzy too and I can hardly see any disadvantage to hunting with a rifle.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good job! Looks like your son is pretty happy about it too.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats. I like the muzzy hunt the best out of the three seasons.
Although the last two years have been rough.


----------

